# Un-programming key FOBs???



## feetball (Jul 26, 2006)

Wife left her key fob on the community mailbox and somone took it. I'd like to remove all fobs from the car's memory so somone cannot use it.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

feetball said:


> Wife left her key fob on the community mailbox and somone took it. I'd like to remove all fobs from the car's memory so somone cannot use it.
> 
> Anyone know how to do this?


The only way to do it is to take it to a nissan dealership and have them erase the program of the remote that was taken. They may or may not chrage you.


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

No you can do that. I don't have the directions in front of me but Google it and you will be able to find out how to do it yourself. It is pretty easy. When you enter the programming mode it erases all the previously stored key fobs.


----------



## feetball (Jul 26, 2006)

NismoMr2? said:


> The only way to do it is to take it to a nissan dealership and have them erase the program of the remote that was taken. They may or may not chrage you.



Lol ... where do you get your info?!?!? That is not the case by far!!! Fuck the dealership.

I downloaded a FSM and did it myself.


----------

